
Here’s How the U.S. Postal Service Can Increase Revenue By Millions of Dollars - obilgic
http://www.centernetworks.com/us-postal-service-increase-revenue?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Centernetworks-+%28CenterNetworks+-%29
======
byoung2
Check out a really cool service that offers this service and much more:
<http://earthclassmail.com/How-Mail-Management-Works>

They scan the outside of every piece of mail that comes in, and you can view
it online and choose to have it opened and the contents scanned for you to
view online, have the piece of mail recylcled or shredded, or have it
forwarded to you onopened.

